# Transition- Tile to Carpet



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Any recommendations on a transition strip, looking for what will look the best ??
I think they're all ugly imo

In the past I've been provide more often than not the aluminum L strip

It always looks out of place in a residential setting to me, reminds me of a commercial building.

Is there another option? Whats your standard "go to" ?

Here's what I'm looking at finishing off. All the hardware will be brushed nickel.

















Here, I'm going to end up right at about 1/2" higher than the tack strip you can see in this picture.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

They shim and turn and tack it here 95% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Marble transitions are dandy for places like that---

however, I make most of mine using oak or cherry---a table saw and a router with a round over bit---stain and spray varnish---done and made to fit---can even be made to over lap the tile or carpet to hide the cuts.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

slowsol said:


> They shim and turn and tack it here 95% of the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure there's enough carpet to fold, good idea though.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Marble transitions are dandy for places like that---
> 
> however, I make most of mine using oak or cherry---a table saw and a router with a round over bit---stain and spray varnish---done and made to fit---can even be made to over lap the tile or carpet to hide the cuts.


Had thought of wood, but I would want it to be flush with the tile.
I'm not wanting to build it up any more than I have to, the old strip looked like a wheel chair ramp :laughing:


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

What about the Schluter Reno T? 
Or would that be too much of a toe stubber?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Maybe use a beveled Schluter or marble transition if the carpet is short otherewise have the carpet stretched and tucked.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

you just realized this?


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep 

Its best to just dangle it over the end :thumbsup:

But I thought an ugly piece of trim might be nice!

-


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

In all reality I thought maybe someone had an idea I've never heard of, or seen before.

And since, well most here, have seen or done it all- I thought maybe, just maybe I could get a little more educated information ??


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CCCo. said:


> Yep


tell them to call a flooring guy as their carpeting needs to be replaced. 
The recommendations given are standard and sometimes ya just wind up "there".


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Schluter has different colour tile to carpet transitions.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

I usually run schluter on the tile edge. Pick your color. Then kick the carpet to the schluter. Carpet layer sometimes doubles the tack strip to get the carpet even with the tile.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

CCCo. said:


> I'm not sure there's enough carpet to fold, good idea though.



Looks to me like you could have carried the tile halfway into the doorway then you would have enough.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

gowings said:


> I usually run schluter on the tile edge. Pick your color. Then kick the carpet to the schluter. Carpet layer sometimes doubles the tack strip to get the carpet even with the tile.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thats pretty typical to how I've done it in the past, sometimes it looks good, sometimes ehh


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

avenge said:


> Looks to me like you could have carried the tile halfway into the doorway then you would have enough.


Not sure I like that, then the tile would show out in the hallway with the door shut.
That's not real attractive


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Tile is always run halfway the door. That way when the door is closed you see neither the carpet or tile. The tile sits way too far back.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I always transition the changing floors under the door, where ever the door may be, that where I put the break. Right under the door is where this is too.

This is also where it had been prior because its right up to the original hallway tack strip.

Nothing wrong here, try again :whistling

Sometimes doors are located toward the interior, and sometimes its opposite but my transition always goes under the door.


----------



## Tile-guy (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry but the pictures shows the tile not centred under the door. That's why I'm mentioning it. Maybe you where waiting to get an answer for a transition before continuing the tile work.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Of course, I just stopped there until I decided my definitive game plan for tying the two together.

:laughing: Surely you wouldn't think I was just going to stop 6-8" away!

:no:


----------

